# Wedding Photographers-Where do you print Albums???



## keithfullermusic (Sep 25, 2013)

I was just curious where people print their wedding albums in the US. I've used the Aperture and Lightroom ones before, which were nice, but I'm looking for something better - any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## dhachey77 (Sep 27, 2013)

keithfullermusic said:


> I was just curious where people print their wedding albums in the US. I've used the Aperture and Lightroom ones before, which were nice, but I'm looking for something better - any suggestions? Thanks.



Depends on the client's budget, but...

Low cost, MyPublisher.COM

High-end, AsukaBooks (http://asukabook.com)


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 27, 2013)

Graphi.

http://www.graphistudio.com/en_US/home

I have seen lower cost books from Bay Photo that are used by some surprisingly high end pros and they are very happy with them, but I have never used them.


----------



## keithfullermusic (Sep 28, 2013)

thanks for these sites - they are exactly what i was looking for. it's great that there are some medium and high-end ones, which is fantastic depending on the clients budget.


----------



## shumi31 (Jan 17, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Graphi.
> 
> http://www.graphistudio.com/en_US/home
> 
> I have seen lower cost books from Bay Photo that are used by some surprisingly high end pros and they are very happy with them, but I have never used them.



Bay Photo is a good option.


----------



## kashif (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi..
I am wedding photographer..
If you want to any suggestion for wedding album so you can ask me...

thanks for these sites .I really impress for tihs page


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 12, 2017)

Why dig up a 3 1/2 yr old post to promote your wedding planner site that would likely (from a quick look at the site) subcontract the printing? 




Naseem said:


> You can visit http://zawajstd.com for printing your albums.


----------

